# Shipping pedes from hawaii



## chyguy (Jun 7, 2010)

:? Has anyone evre done this and is it legal ? And if it is how do i go about it?  Ive shiped pedes before just not from hawaii .
            Any info will be appreciated thanks cheyenne


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 7, 2010)

Def. illegal to export HI natives; the law is not so clear on non-natives.  Maybe try contacting HI Dept. of Agriculture.


----------



## chyguy (Jul 1, 2010)

*update on shipping pedes from hawaii*

well i contacted the dept. of agri on the matter and was told i could ship centipedes from hawaii well i now have the centipedes and not sure what sp. they are i am attaching a photo maybe someone will  be abel to help . the centipedes are only about 2-3 in i have 2 of them . she also sent me a few of the larger centipedes the brown scolopendra sub. they are 5-7 in long


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 1, 2010)

Rhysida species, maybe

they tend to do crappy, from what i have read

i would keep them in low vent, low moisture rig and keep it just moist enough to change coco sub from light brown to dark brown.  i would just give them prekilled prey, too


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 1, 2010)

Well...that's good news!  At a glance I'll hazard a guess at Otostigmus sp, but I'm pretty unfamiliar with that genus, so just a guess.  If you decided you want to trade/sell...

Edit: D'oh- didn't even consider Rhysida(smacks forehead, hangs head in shame)


----------



## chyguy (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thanks for the id*

Thanks to everyone who looked and helped me id this pede i will be ofering this for trade in the for sale or trade area. Thanks again cheyenne


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, no taxon. info in my meager files to back it up, but there were some older threads here and photos on scolopendromorpha.com that gel with it being Otostigmus scaber.  They are little, but very quick and visually stunning.  They're tergites have an oily-purplish sheen that I couldn't quite capture on camera.  Anyways...


----------



## Kevbug (Jul 11, 2010)

That is a beautiful pede my friend.


----------



## chyguy (Jul 11, 2010)

awesome pics zonbonzovi these look great up close


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Cheyenne...prob. the only time I'll see them, but that's part of the fun of 'pedekeeeping, haha.  Hey, could you PM any info. you might have on: rough locality data, habitat?  Cheers...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome looking pede.


----------

